# Anyone else missing rewards in Uber app?



## thatcrazydriver (Oct 17, 2016)

I tried to open the ratings tab to get to driving rewards, and the only things I have are the compliments and driving style dashboard, no rewards, and no other sub menus. Anyone else seeing this? I just updated the app today.


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

My app updated automatically as well. Rather than a blue dot of the old app, I now have a white arrow enclosed in a blue circle to indicated my position. Also the map seems somewhat weird compared to the old version. But to answer your question, mine only shows "Rider Compliments" under the "Ratings" tab and nothing elsese. No dashborad, no rewards, no other sub menus. 

Leave it to Fuber to make things worse and change it until its broken mentality. MORONS!


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Ex_Uber_Ant said:


> My app updated automatically as well. Rather than a blue dot of the old app, I now have a white arrow enclosed in a blue circle to indicated my position. Also the map seems somewhat weird compared to the old version.


Check your navigation options (Account --> Settings --> Navigation) I bet you also have a the Uber Navigation provider that you didn't have before. This just happened to me sometime this week.

Sorry, no help for the OP. I didn't experience this one.


----------



## Jesse36 (Apr 20, 2015)

Driver rewards has reappeared.


----------

